# EET-SE Review



## Aspring_engineer

Hi - For anyone who is considering refresher for the PE/SE exam, I would like to recommend EET PE/SE refresher course - I had taken the course this summer for vertical and it turned out to be one of the best refresher that I have attended. Classes were for almost 6-8 hours Sunday (10-12 weeks). The classes are pretty much oriented towards the exam syllabus supplemented with excellent notes and problems. There are office hours once every week and questions/concerns were readily answered. In additon, a simulated exam is conducted few weeks before and the exam results are discussed - pointing out few key points etc. The instructors were very responsive to my questions and knowledgeable. I received support right till the day of the exam. I am not in any way affiliated with EET.


----------



## VTBridge

I realize this post is for vertical, but has anyone taken the lateral section? 

If so, was it a good course for seismic and wind design beyond just preparing for the SE? I'm leaning toward just studying alone for the lateral portion, but would be willing to consider course that is also a good training for design in general. Obviously, there is inevitable overlap between studying and learning, just interested to know if this would be a good course for someone who may not even be interested in the exam, particularly for bridge design.


----------



## dussbucs

I took the EET SE Lateral online demand course this past fall.  I had taken and failed the SE Lateral (Bridges) multiple times over the past few years, primarily due to the AM multiple choice questions which I was never able to achieve an acceptable level.  I almost always got "Acceptable" on all 3 of the PM bridge essay questions.

I have taken a couple of different review courses and I found EET to be the best option.  I used School of PE in the past, which helped me past the SE Vertical (Bridges) on my 1st attempt.  I took School of PE again for the Lateral and found that only the instruction for the bridge PM essays was worthwhile.  I also tried Kaplan's online demand course for Lateral and did not find the instruction to be very helpful.  There was limited application to exam problems and too much background discussion.

Just to give some background on my experience with the EET SE Lateral online demand course: I signed up rather late and did not start studying until September 18th for the October 29th exam.  However, I worked through all of the online tutorials nearly every night and spent my entire weekends studying up until the exam.  My focus was on topics related to buildings for the AM portion, which I struggled with in the past.  The instruction was extremely helpful and there are many homework problems to go with it.  I would advise anyone who is interested in this class to take advantage of its wealth of information and practical exam problems.  As stated in one of the posts above, the exam simulation is extremely helpful.  No other course I have taken previously offers this level of training.  Both instructors are extremely knowledgeable and very approachable for 1 on 1 tutoring in the evenings to answer questions.  Although I did not focus too much on the bridge PM essays since I had always done well in the past, the course material is also extremely valuable.

I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.  Again, I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses and I am confident that this applies to any of their other topics (Civil PE, CA Seismic PE, FE, etc.).


----------



## VTBridge

dussbucs said:


> I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.


Congratulations on passing and thanks for the input!


----------



## Mithrandir918

dussbucs said:


> I took the EET SE Lateral online demand course this past fall.  I had taken and failed the SE Lateral (Bridges) multiple times over the past few years, primarily due to the AM multiple choice questions which I was never able to achieve an acceptable level.  I almost always got "Acceptable" on all 3 of the PM bridge essay questions.
> 
> I have taken a couple of different review courses and I found EET to be the best option.  I used School of PE in the past, which helped me past the SE Vertical (Bridges) on my 1st attempt.  I took School of PE again for the Lateral and found that only the instruction for the bridge PM essays was worthwhile.  I also tried Kaplan's online demand course for Lateral and did not find the instruction to be very helpful.  There was limited application to exam problems and too much background discussion.
> 
> Just to give some background on my experience with the EET SE Lateral online demand course: I signed up rather late and did not start studying until September 18th for the October 29th exam.  However, I worked through all of the online tutorials nearly every night and spent my entire weekends studying up until the exam.  My focus was on topics related to buildings for the AM portion, which I struggled with in the past.  The instruction was extremely helpful and there are many homework problems to go with it.  I would advise anyone who is interested in this class to take advantage of its wealth of information and practical exam problems.  As stated in one of the posts above, the exam simulation is extremely helpful.  No other course I have taken previously offers this level of training.  Both instructors are extremely knowledgeable and very approachable for 1 on 1 tutoring in the evenings to answer questions.  Although I did not focus too much on the bridge PM essays since I had always done well in the past, the course material is also extremely valuable.
> 
> I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.  Again, I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses and I am confident that this applies to any of their other topics (Civil PE, CA Seismic PE, FE, etc.).


Their website does not show that this course is offered right now, and seems to be little information on it.  Where Can I find more info about this?


----------



## VTBridge

The website seems to be down, but the early registration ended on Thursday and the webinar course starts 1/7. Website for when it is up http://www.eetusa.com/classes/se/lateral


----------



## Mithrandir918

VTBridge said:


> The website seems to be down, but the early registration ended on Thursday and the webinar course starts 1/7. Website for when it is up http://www.eetusa.com/classes/se/lateral


What is the price tag on the lateral course?


----------



## Mithrandir918

dussbucs said:


> I took the EET SE Lateral online demand course this past fall.  I had taken and failed the SE Lateral (Bridges) multiple times over the past few years, primarily due to the AM multiple choice questions which I was never able to achieve an acceptable level.  I almost always got "Acceptable" on all 3 of the PM bridge essay questions.
> 
> I have taken a couple of different review courses and I found EET to be the best option.  I used School of PE in the past, which helped me past the SE Vertical (Bridges) on my 1st attempt.  I took School of PE again for the Lateral and found that only the instruction for the bridge PM essays was worthwhile.  I also tried Kaplan's online demand course for Lateral and did not find the instruction to be very helpful.  There was limited application to exam problems and too much background discussion.
> 
> Just to give some background on my experience with the EET SE Lateral online demand course: I signed up rather late and did not start studying until September 18th for the October 29th exam.  However, I worked through all of the online tutorials nearly every night and spent my entire weekends studying up until the exam.  My focus was on topics related to buildings for the AM portion, which I struggled with in the past.  The instruction was extremely helpful and there are many homework problems to go with it.  I would advise anyone who is interested in this class to take advantage of its wealth of information and practical exam problems.  As stated in one of the posts above, the exam simulation is extremely helpful.  No other course I have taken previously offers this level of training.  Both instructors are extremely knowledgeable and very approachable for 1 on 1 tutoring in the evenings to answer questions.  Although I did not focus too much on the bridge PM essays since I had always done well in the past, the course material is also extremely valuable.
> 
> I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.  Again, I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses and I am confident that this applies to any of their other topics (Civil PE, CA Seismic PE, FE, etc.).


I am in the exact same boat you were in with the AM section.  I really need to just crunch a lot of practice problems this time i think and am looking for a course that would help schedule my study time and give homework or recommended practice problems.  I am probably every book you can purchase for this test but would like to see another take on it.  I took the PPI course before but found that the homework was much much to lengthy and was to in deep which is the old philosophy that if you do harder problems then you can do easier (test like) problems which I have found is certainly not the case.  The AM portion is all about speed and code competency.  For us bridge guys the PPI course does not seem to be the adequate option.


----------



## crammer

Mithrandir918 said:


> What is the price tag on the lateral course?


Its $1100 for lateral but I believe they ship the materials to you before the class starts so no need to print.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Mithrandir918 said:


> For us bridge guys the PPI course does not seem to be the adequate option.


Duly noted; I'll definitely pass this on to the PPI powers that be.


----------



## dussbucs

Yep, that's the site.  I paid the full $1,100 price tag since I signed up very late in the game.  I believe the live webinars were already in the 8th or 9th week by the time I started studying.  They will ship the printed course materials very promptly.  I signed up on a Sunday and received them on like Wednesday, and I'm all the way on the east coast (PA).  With the on demand option (which I took), you also have the option to attend the live webinars at no extra charge.  So if you're up for (and have the time) to watch some webinars more than once, I see that as a good scenario.

I agree with the assessment that it is all about speed and efficiency.  You will get very valuable information from the EET Lateral course that summarizes a lot of key topics for the AM exam.

Also, I learned from my last (and final) attempt that you need to "play the game" to win.  It's not about trying to get 40/40 correct.  It's about solving the easy problems first (the ones you can solve in literally no time), then moving your way up the ladder in terms of difficulty, and finally making educated guesses when you know you either don't have time for a full solution or it's a highly difficult problem outside of your strong topic areas.  When you encounter problems that blow your mind.....move on and don't look back.  Come back to it in the end.  You can easily spin your wheels making yourself think you can solve something that you will either get wrong anyway or flat out just don't know how to solve.  I know this has happened to me in the past and it destroys the amount of time you have to solve other easier problems.  All problems are weighted equally.  I know that sounds obvious, but it's easy to forget come exam day.

Play the game.  Beat this thing.


----------



## User1

Do you know if they do early bird registration for each component? Like, the vertical component isn't until July, so would they do early bird reg in a few months for that? I am not going to test in april but might next october. just trying to think ahead.


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie_PE said:


> Do you know if they do early bird registration for each component? Like, the vertical component isn't until July, so would they do early bird reg in a few months for that? I am not going to test in april but might next october. just trying to think ahead.


I'm not sure how frequent they do the early registration discount.  Here are some FAQ's that may shed some light:  http://www.eetusa.com/faq

If not, I say just shoot them an email:  http://www.eetusa.com/contact-us


----------



## dussbucs

thejulie_PE said:


> Do you know if they do early bird registration for each component? Like, the vertical component isn't until July, so would they do early bird reg in a few months for that? I am not going to test in april but might next october. just trying to think ahead.


I like the new screen name


----------



## User1

dussbucs said:


> I like the new screen name


thanks  i think i'll keep it for a year or so


----------



## Lukus

thejulie_PE said:


> Do you know if they do early bird registration for each component? Like, the vertical component isn't until July, so would they do early bird reg in a few months for that? I am not going to test in april but might next october. just trying to think ahead.


Keep an eye on the code changes.  The only change heading into April 2017 will be AASHTO 7th.  However, many on the forum believe more changes are likely for the October 2017 test.  If you are considering "On-Demand" review courses, keep any code changes in mind.  The switch to AASHTO 7th is minor with the exception of a few things (e.g. Section 5 Concrete changed based on ACI 318-14 updates), but other code changes in the future might significantly affect class notes.


----------



## mjborg

dussbucs said:


> I took the EET SE Lateral online demand course this past fall.  I had taken and failed the SE Lateral (Bridges) multiple times over the past few years, primarily due to the AM multiple choice questions which I was never able to achieve an acceptable level.  I almost always got "Acceptable" on all 3 of the PM bridge essay questions.
> 
> I have taken a couple of different review courses and I found EET to be the best option.  I used School of PE in the past, which helped me past the SE Vertical (Bridges) on my 1st attempt.  I took School of PE again for the Lateral and found that only the instruction for the bridge PM essays was worthwhile.  I also tried Kaplan's online demand course for Lateral and did not find the instruction to be very helpful.  There was limited application to exam problems and too much background discussion.
> 
> Just to give some background on my experience with the EET SE Lateral online demand course: I signed up rather late and did not start studying until September 18th for the October 29th exam.  However, I worked through all of the online tutorials nearly every night and spent my entire weekends studying up until the exam.  My focus was on topics related to buildings for the AM portion, which I struggled with in the past.  The instruction was extremely helpful and there are many homework problems to go with it.  I would advise anyone who is interested in this class to take advantage of its wealth of information and practical exam problems.  As stated in one of the posts above, the exam simulation is extremely helpful.  No other course I have taken previously offers this level of training.  Both instructors are extremely knowledgeable and very approachable for 1 on 1 tutoring in the evenings to answer questions.  Although I did not focus too much on the bridge PM essays since I had always done well in the past, the course material is also extremely valuable.
> 
> I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.  Again, I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses and I am confident that this applies to any of their other topics (Civil PE, CA Seismic PE, FE, etc.).


I had the same experience with the EET SE Lateral online course.  I am so glad I took it!

Congrats to everyone who passed this time!


----------



## Mangano

I am definitely going to take the EET for both sections of the SE.  I can only assume that they'll be getting better each year.  Is there any advantage to breaking the exams up, or does everyone think that one should dive into both in one round?  My stance is that in 2.5 years, I will be very prepared for both in one weekend, but I want to hear some opinions on the alternative.


----------



## VTBridge

I agree that PPI is light for lateral in general and very light for bridge engineers. The slides mostly are the Structural Engineering Reference Manual, so offer some additional explanation for sure, but a thorough self study of that book could save some expense. The course slides have numerous errors, few examples, and don't offer much new (as of spring 15). 

I'm giving EET lateral a try this session. 

The question of how many exams at once is a tough one. Of course, if you can study hard for 6 months and pass it all, then it is over. If you go for the one-at-a-time approach and fail each one even just once, the process gets quite extended. Personally, having decided to focus on the 8hr PE, then the CA PE exams, then Vertical SE, took a break and wrote a few papers, and now on to Lateral SE, I can recommend the approach of breaking things up and focusing on just one exam (or surveying and seismic together for CA). Work and life both get busy and sometimes it's not possible to stick to a study plan that has 20 hours per weekend. 100-150 hours of focused study is much easier to realistically schedule and stick to in a 6 month timeline than 200-300. Trying to study more than 6 months ahead runs the risk of forgetting what you've learned before the test, especially if your day job doesn't align with the skills needed on the test.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

VTBridge said:


> I agree that PPI is light for lateral in general and very light for bridge engineers. The slides mostly are the Structural Engineering Reference Manual, so offer some additional explanation for sure, but a thorough self study of that book could save some expense. The course slides have numerous errors, few examples, and don't offer much new (as of spring 15).


Since you took that course (which was the first time the course was offered) we've revised the bridge lectures and added a new lateral lecture and expanded a few others. Pretty much all the slide errors have been fixed. However, the criticism that we're lacking in examples during lectures and that the slides are mostly from the SERM is still a valid criticism. Working towards fixing that.



VTBridge said:


> Of course, if you can study hard for 6 months and pass it all, then it is over. If you go for the one-at-a-time approach and fail each one even just once, the process gets quite extended.


I'll second the strategy of taking it over an extended time; it can really wear on you when you have to study for the SE exam for 1 or 2 (or more...) years. However, after talking with a lot of people here about how best to tackle the exam the majority agree that this way does appear to be the least stressful and more practical method despite the long timeline involved.


----------



## Mithrandir918

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I'll second the strategy of taking it over an extended time; it can really wear on you when you have to study for the SE exam for 1 or 2 (or more...) years. However, after talking with a lot of people here about how best to tackle the exam the majority agree that this way does appear to be the least stressful and more practical method despite the long timeline involved.


Studying for both seems (from so many that I see succeed) to be the best way to tackle this test.  When you study for Day 1 you learn a lot of the basics of design.  When you transition to Day 2 studying you are simply applying a new analysis technique.  I have found that if you move too far away from the studies of Day 1 exam you forget a lot of the basic design principles that help so much in Day 2.  For instance, I studied for 4 months for Day 1 alone but sat for Day 2 just to get the experience.  I passed Day 1 and did pretty well on Day 2 for not have studying at all!  I took Day 2 by itself again the next time and again studied for 3-4 months for the exam focusing strictly on the lateral portions of each code that was required.  That time i failed the Day 2 exam and scored only slightly higher than I did without studying for it at all.  This is a pattern I see a lot in others as well which seems to be why there are so many repeat takers on Day 2.  I would say this approach is a little tougher on the Bridge guys because it seems the lateral bridge design procedures are quite different whereas for buildings engineers it is just an extension of the AM test.  Bridge engineers have to master both areas of structural engineering.


----------



## WA_Civil_PE

How good are the binder that EET provides for the SE courses?  I took their Civil-Structural Depth On-Demand and the binder was my main resource for the afternoon.


----------



## Phatso86

anyone willing to sell their EET course binder?


----------



## Mithrandir918

dussbucs said:


> I took the EET SE Lateral online demand course this past fall.  I had taken and failed the SE Lateral (Bridges) multiple times over the past few years, primarily due to the AM multiple choice questions which I was never able to achieve an acceptable level.  I almost always got "Acceptable" on all 3 of the PM bridge essay questions.
> 
> I have taken a couple of different review courses and I found EET to be the best option.  I used School of PE in the past, which helped me past the SE Vertical (Bridges) on my 1st attempt.  I took School of PE again for the Lateral and found that only the instruction for the bridge PM essays was worthwhile.  I also tried Kaplan's online demand course for Lateral and did not find the instruction to be very helpful.  There was limited application to exam problems and too much background discussion.
> 
> Just to give some background on my experience with the EET SE Lateral online demand course: I signed up rather late and did not start studying until September 18th for the October 29th exam.  However, I worked through all of the online tutorials nearly every night and spent my entire weekends studying up until the exam.  My focus was on topics related to buildings for the AM portion, which I struggled with in the past.  The instruction was extremely helpful and there are many homework problems to go with it.  I would advise anyone who is interested in this class to take advantage of its wealth of information and practical exam problems.  As stated in one of the posts above, the exam simulation is extremely helpful.  No other course I have taken previously offers this level of training.  Both instructors are extremely knowledgeable and very approachable for 1 on 1 tutoring in the evenings to answer questions.  Although I did not focus too much on the bridge PM essays since I had always done well in the past, the course material is also extremely valuable.
> 
> I found out on December 12th that I passed the SE Lateral (Bridges) to close out that chapter.  Again, I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses and I am confident that this applies to any of their other topics (Civil PE, CA Seismic PE, FE, etc.).


How much would you say you studied outside the lectures on your own?


----------



## SpallSoHard

How many practice problems were provided in the course?  Was there enough material to keep you busy throughout the week learning the codes?  Like homework assignments?  I think that practice problems are where I need to the most work as I don't do quick hand calculations much in practice.


----------



## jfiedler

I am taking the EET lateral class right now and wanted to share my opinion of the class.  So far the class has been extremely informative, and very professional.  The sessions are clear and the class notes that are provided are priceless.  These class notes that are far better than anything that I received in school (including grad school) and they include several key diagrams from the code so that flipping through your code in the exam will not be required.  Each class has had several "quizzes" that test your knowledge and allow for you to get feedback on working out problems during the class.   There are even more example problems at the back of each chapter  (for example: 58 different six minute problems available to work through for seismic load analysis alone).  

I do not know if you can still sign up for this class but if you can, I would HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Troll

anyone want to go halfsies on a class?

send me a PM


----------



## MostlyCivil

I am troubled by several people trying to cut out EET (or any other course vendor) by buying used notes and/or sharing registrations. As licensed engineers, we are obligated to not only obey the laws, but also conduct ourselves in an ethical manner. Not only is it important to respect copyright laws, but we should also consider the tremendous amount of time and effort that these people put into the course material and running these courses. Would you not be upset if a client decided to not pay you for your expertise and work? I think that paying $1,100 for 75+ hours of lectures (&lt; $15/hour) is extremely reasonable. If the cost is too much, maybe consider asking your firm to pitch in. FWIIW: I am not associated with EET, but I have found their classes to be excellent.


----------



## Hugh Jass

MostlyCivil said:


> I am troubled by several people trying to cut out EET (or any other course vendor) by buying used notes and/or sharing registrations. As licensed engineers, we are obligated to not only obey the laws, but also conduct ourselves in an ethical manner. Not only is it important to respect copyright laws, but we should also consider the tremendous amount of time and effort that these people put into the course material and running these courses. Would you not be upset if a client decided to not pay you for your expertise and work? I think that paying $1,100 for 75+ hours of lectures (&lt; $15/hour) is extremely reasonable. If the cost is too much, maybe consider asking your firm to pitch in. FWIIW: I am not associated with EET, but I have found their classes to be excellent.


I suppose you never purchased a used:

- car

- book

- furniture

- video game

- movie

- phone

- computer

before?

no one mentioned anything that would violate copyright laws


----------



## StandardPractice

MostlyCivil said:


> I am troubled by several people trying to cut out EET (or any other course vendor) by buying used notes and/or sharing registrations. As licensed engineers, we are obligated to not only obey the laws, but also conduct ourselves in an ethical manner. Not only is it important to respect copyright laws, but we should also consider the tremendous amount of time and effort that these people put into the course material and running these courses. Would you not be upset if a client decided to not pay you for your expertise and work? I think that paying $1,100 for 75+ hours of lectures (&lt; $15/hour) is extremely reasonable. If the cost is too much, maybe consider asking your firm to pitch in. FWIIW: I am not associated with EET, but I have found their classes to be excellent.






Hugh Jass said:


> I suppose you never purchased a used:
> 
> - car
> 
> - book
> 
> - furniture
> 
> - video game
> 
> - movie
> 
> - phone
> 
> - computer
> 
> before?
> 
> no one mentioned anything that would violate copyright laws


I agree with Hugh Jass. By buying second hand notes or going halves on a registration you are not doing anything unethical. The person buying the notes and/or half a registration understands they are not getting the full experience of the course which translates to paying a fraction of the cost. It's no different from buying any other product second hand. If I had EET notes I would even give them away for *free*. They are my notes upon purchase and I have the right to do with them as I see fit. Now if you make multiple copies of notes and give away for free/sell then that's unethical.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE

Hugh Jass said:


> I suppose you never purchased a used:
> 
> - car
> 
> - book
> 
> - furniture
> 
> - video game
> 
> - movie
> 
> - phone
> 
> - computer
> 
> before?
> 
> no one mentioned anything that would violate copyright laws


I have to admit, I never thought of it that way.  



MostlyCivil said:


> I am troubled by several people trying to cut out EET (or any other course vendor) by buying used notes and/or sharing registrations. As licensed engineers, we are obligated to not only obey the laws, but also conduct ourselves in an ethical manner. Not only is it important to respect copyright laws, but we should also consider the tremendous amount of time and effort that these people put into the course material and running these courses. Would you not be upset if a client decided to not pay you for your expertise and work? I think that paying $1,100 for 75+ hours of lectures (&lt; $15/hour) is extremely reasonable. If the cost is too much, maybe consider asking your firm to pitch in. FWIIW: I am not associated with EET, but I have found their classes to be excellent.


I have to mention, having taken EET, I'v never ran into a more cooperative bunch before. They are fantastic at answering your questions and have a lot of patience. The learning environment in their classes is great!


----------



## Hugh Jass

StandardPractice said:


> I agree with Hugh Jass. By buying second hand notes or going halves on a registration you are not doing anything unethical. The person buying the notes and/or half a registration understands they are not getting the full experience of the course which translates to paying a fraction of the cost. It's no different from buying any other product second hand. If I had EET notes I would even give them away for *free*. They are my notes upon purchase and I have the right to do with them as I see fit. Now if you make multiple copies of notes and give away for free/sell then that's unethical.




yeah, they don't even respond to any inquiries. I asked how much cross over is between the vertical and lateral courses. No reply.

I asked if they would combine both courses for a lower price. No reply.

Honestly, since many people taking the SE don't even need it, I think EET would get MORE registrations since the people who wanna go halfsies would not have signed up full price at all.


----------



## SE_FL

Even if it's not a copyright or ethical question, it's definitely a question of morals. Either way the test is going to be tough. Then waiting for your results will test your faith.


----------



## Hugh Jass

SE_FL said:


> Even if it's not a copyright or ethical question, it's definitely a question of morals. Either way the test is going to be tough. Then waiting for your results will test your faith.


ethics -  a set of moral principles

morals - of or relating to principles of right and wrong in behavior


----------



## SE_FL

Hugh Jass said:


> ethics -  a set of moral principles
> 
> morals - of or relating to principles of right and wrong in behavior


Almost. It's about subjective vs objective.

http://grammarist.com/usage/ethics-morals/


----------



## Hugh Jass

simply posted the marriam webster definitions


----------



## eng619

Regarding the EET SE Review courses: The content of materials keenly paralleled the Vertical and Lateral Exams enabling me to accurately anticipate many of the questions. The test-taking strategies supported an efficient and effective means of approaching the exams. The EET SE courses are an extraordinary resource and an invaluable tool that was instrumental in my successful passing of the exams.


----------



## leggo PE

eng619 said:


> Regarding the EET SE Review courses: The content of materials keenly paralleled the Vertical and Lateral Exams enabling me to accurately anticipate many of the questions. The test-taking strategies supported an efficient and effective means of approaching the exams. The EET SE courses are an extraordinary resource and an invaluable tool that was instrumental in my successful passing of the exams.


Thanks for your review of them! I'm keenly considering taking EET's SE courses in a few years' time when I will take the SE exam. I took their classes for the PE civil structural exam, and really thought they were worth the time and money, so it's great to hear that the SE ones are so valuable as well.


----------



## Struct_Eng_20

I would like to share my experience with the class. After failing SE Lateral Bridges without a review class, I decided to sign up for EET Lateral. Class material and instructors are outstanding. Always willing help you out. I followed class as it was in schedule, it does get too much if you are working full time but its worth it. There were plenty of practice problems, mini exams, full exam on top of lectures. Practice and timing yourself is key for test but studying correct stuff is equally important. I would totally recommend this class for any one doing bridges and having hard time passing lateral.


----------



## SEBound

I took the EET vertical loads review course for the Oct 2017 exam, and was extremely happy with all elements of the class. The class notes that are provided are a great study tool, and are a huge time savings during the exam. I referenced the EET class notes almost exclusively during the exam. Both Foued and Ahmed are excellent teachers with a strong academic and practical knowledge of the material. Because of the fantastic review provided by EET, the exam day was great, and I felt well prepared for the material. The best part was the passing notification! I would highly recommend this course.


----------



## sayed

anyone looking to sell the EET class notes?

looking at the material would definitely help me decide whether taking the course is worth it


----------



## KingHeart

Here is another shout out for the EET SE Classes!  I took the vertical and lateral classes and both were great.  I actually took the classes and exams (Bridge Depth) separately and that worked for me.  After taking the EET vertical class and passing the exam, there was no question that I would take the EET lateral class as well.  The classes provided a lot of homework problems, mini quizzes, and a practice exam for each class.  The instructors did an excellent job of teaching/reviewing the material, and were available to answer questions in and outside of class.  They were extremely knowledgeable, responsive, encouraging and motivating.  The notes were very organized and along with the practice problems were my primary resource.  When I went into the exams, I felt prepared.  I am ecstatic to say that I have passed both the vertical and lateral now.  The classes were a huge help in passing these exams.  I would highly recommend taking the EET courses.


----------



## mscw

Anyone looking for SE review class, I would recommend EET. I haven’t taken any other review classes for comparison but based on my experience at EET it is a great review program. I took the vertical review and I will definitely get the lateral next. The review material is priceless both as a refresher and as a tool during the exam. The instructors, Dr. Zayati and Dr. Ibrahim, are both knowledgeable, helpful and encouraging.  You can ask questions anytime, lots of homework and a practice exam. But of course, you really need to study the material, do all the mini-exams, homework and burn the candle at both ends. Best wishes to all!


----------



## Mipe2018

I decided to enroll in a refresher course for the examination in January. I selected EET finally. There were two instructors in the class. They both are very knowledgeable and worked so hard in teaching. The class topics were awesome which covered almost 99% questions in the exam. The most useful are the Summary notes they provided for each topic (Steel, Wood, Masonry, Reinforced concrete, wind, and seismic). I could just look up the summary notes for answers without searching through books in the exam. So, I completed answering all questions in time in both morning part and afternoon part. The class provided right amount of home works to practice. There were office hours (around 3 hrs) once a week and all your questions got answered. Before the examination, a simulated exam was conducted. it generally was harder than the real one because the instructors want to review all possible topics in the real exam through the simulated exam. The mistakes in the simulated exam and some key points were identified and corrected by the instructors.

So, for anyone who wants to refresh to take SE exam, I strongly recommend EET SE refreshing course and especially the live classes.


----------



## Vitaliy

The EET review course really helped me to prepare for the SE Lateral (Buildings) exam, which I took and passed this spring. I decided to sign up for a review course after my first attempt of taking the exam in April 2017, which I failed without taking review classes. I selected EET based on good reviews on this forum and have been very satisfied with my choice. After taking the course, I can confirm all good things said by others about the EET SE review courses.

Dr. Ahmed Ibrahim and Dr. Foued Zayati are very knowledgeable, efficient and responsive instructors. They created an outstanding binder with class notes, which contain the most important information related to all topics covered in the exam. The notes were very useful in preparation for the exam and saved me a lot of time during the exam. Many examples and practice problems were provided, as well as detailed descriptions of the design processes for the most common lateral force resisting systems, which were priceless in the afternoon portion of the exam. The mini exams for every topic and the final simulation exam were also helpful. The lectures were very good. I have learned a lot from them.

I highly recommend EET for the SE review courses. Taking them will significantly increase your chances of passing the SE exams.


----------



## SEBound

I took the EET course for both vertical (last fall) and lateral (this spring), and passed each exam. I would absolutely recommend using EET, as the course is fantastic in many ways. Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati provide a great balance between depth and breadth. Their study plan and course notes provide a much needed focus on particular topics in an exam that I felt covered such a broad range of topics that I would've been much less efficient trying to study independently.

Another great benefit to EET is that the live webinar and on demand are covered under the same price - and you can switch back and forth as your schedule allows. Thus, if you're able to sit in on the live webinars, you'll be able to ask questions in real time. If you're not able to make the live webinar times, you can watch on demand, and always are able to email them with any questions - and you'll get a fast and articulate response. Also, they hold office hours each week as well that you can join, regardless if you typically watch the course on demand.

I can't recommend EET enough. For me, it made the SE exams much more comfortable - where I felt confident and not stressed out - before, during, and after the exam.


----------



## Mipe2018

@ Steevwon,

To take live webinar is my recommendation. You can talk with the instructors plus you have the access to the recorded classes in case you missed one.


----------



## MB13

I wanted to add to the recommendations for the EET course!  It was by far the best learning experience I've had.  

I took the School of PE courses for both vertical and lateral for my first attempt at the exam in April 2017.  I thought the courses were decent.  Along with supplemental studying, the SoPE courses got me to the "borderline" point and I failed vertical (barely - 27/40, A, A, A, U) passed lateral (likely also barely).

I then took the EET vertical course for my second attempt at the exam.  The EET course was far, far superior!  I thought the course prepared me incredibly well, and I felt confident both going into and coming out of the exam.  (Of course that confidence wore off after 2 months of waiting for results and I was suddenly very worried about results, but I think that's how it goes for most people.)  I was able to pass the vertical exam this past April (2018) despite the 18% pass rate for repeat takers. 

I think the biggest item that sets the EET course apart is the amount of quality practice problems you receive - especially since there aren't a ton of practice exams out there.  EET provides hundreds of HW problems, several mini-exams, and a full length practice exam.  I supplemented the EET course only with additional long answer problems from the two available practice exams.

I thought the EET course was very intense and time consuming. I was able to keep up with the vertical course, but I am curious if anyone else has had success trying to keep up with both the vertical and lateral courses at the same time.  If so, what was your approach/did you start early with on-demand?


----------



## ThrustIssues

Add me to the list of satisfied EET customers! After a second close but unsuccessful attempt at the building lateral exam I decided to bite the bullet and shell out the money for a review course to try getting me over the hump. 

As others have stated, there are more than enough practice problems included (something that I'd had trouble finding previously) and also very detailed lectures. One of the great things about this course is if a lecture is running long they will just schedule an additional lecture so no material is breezed over. This resulted in some weeks being much longer than expected but this was a good problem to have. Both instructors are incredibly knowledgeble on the subject matter and are always available to answer questions and provide feeback. 

I would 100% recommend this course to anyone taking the test. Although I brought some study material from previous attempts, all I used on test day was the course binder and the required references.


----------



## Mithrandir918

This course and these instructors are the best eduactaional experience I’ve had in my life.  I have BS and MS in Structural Eng.  this course takes you beyond what you have learned in school and gives you the best well rounded exposure to all topics.  The effort and personal dedication these teachers put into this course is unrivaled.  It is certainly challenging and time consuming but that’s what it takes.  Stop searching for a course and your own material and sign up.


----------



## sayed

anyone looking to sell the study material/book from the class?


----------



## User1

Mithrandir918 said:


> This course and these instructors are the best eduactaional experience I’ve had in my life.  I have BS and MS in Structural Eng.  this course takes you beyond what you have learned in school and gives you the best well rounded exposure to all topics.  The effort and personal dedication these teachers put into this course is unrivaled.  It is certainly challenging and time consuming but that’s what it takes.  Stop searching for a course and your own material and sign up.


could you (or anyone else) give me an idea of when the review course starts for the april exams? / if you took one or both in an april cycle? I'm not eligible to apply til jan 2019 but i want to test in april 2019 and am wondering when the sadness of studying will actually begin. haha. thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lady Engineer

The EET-USA review course for the SE Vertical starts this Sunday, July 15, 2018, for the October 2018 exam.

It meets on 12 Sundays and 12 Thursdays with a short break during Labor Day week.


----------



## ThrustIssues

Heads up, I took lateral only for April and it was a huge time commit. The average week had about 10-12 hours of lecture in addition to homework problems and a quiz (ideally only one hour) but some weeks had closer to 15-20 hours of lectures. I'd recommend either starting one on-demand early then doing the other live, or just taking one at a time.


----------



## User1

I'm planning on one day at a time, but I want to know when I will start studying for the april exam. I know what dates the course starts for the oct exam because it's posted, but april going back the same number of weeks coincides with the winter holidays, so i'm just curious when the course usually starts for that test cycle.


----------



## ZEZO4

Is the pass guaranteed with EET? or We have to pay again if not passed?


----------



## User1

zaidfadhill said:


> Is the pass guaranteed with EET? or We have to pay again if not passed?﻿


it says if you fail, they let you retake once, the immediately following cycle.


----------



## ZEZO4

Okay, Thank you ti_PE


----------



## User1

ThrustIssues said:


> Heads up, I took lateral only for April and it was a huge time commit. The average week had about 10-12 hours of lecture in addition to homework problems and a quiz (ideally only one hour) but some weeks had closer to 15-20 hours of lectures. I'd recommend either starting one on-deman﻿d early then doing the other live, or just taking one at a time.


approx what date did your course start? 

also, the lectures - are they viewable on a tablet device? Or will i need to be at a desktop? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ThrustIssues

The course I took started the first weekend of Jan. for the April exam, so just over 3 months total. They have schedules on the website, but if you're a buildings person you'll have a couple "free" weeks at the end while they cover afternoon bridge material. The "office hour" lectures are generally filled with additional topics so they aren't really as optional as they may look from the schedule.

They used Adobe Connect for the lectures - I watched them all on my laptop so I'm not sure about the device limitations.


----------



## User1

ThrustIssues said:


> The course I took started the first weekend of Jan. for the April exam, so just over 3 months total. They have schedules on the website, but if you're a buildings person you'll have a couple "free" weeks at the end while they cover afternoon bridge material. The "office hour" lectures are generally filled with additional topics so they aren't really as optional as they may look from the schedule.
> 
> They used Adobe Connect for the lectures - I watched them all on my laptop so I'm not sure about the device limitations.﻿﻿﻿


thanks! I appreciate the info


----------



## rickaccused

I think I'll be signing up to give this a whirl. I really can't afford the PPI or the ASCE courses. If this one doesn't work I'll try out school of PE. Just keep cycling my way through them. Given that I'm a bit late to the party, I think I will be relegated to the on-demand stuff.


----------



## User1

rickaccused said:


> I think I'll be signing up to give this a whirl. I really can't afford the PPI or the ASCE courses. If this one doesn't work I'll try out school of PE. Just keep cycling my way through them. Given that I'm a bit late to the party, I think I will be relegated to the on-demand stuff. ﻿﻿


good luck! I'll be starting studying here in a couple months.


----------



## rickaccused

It appears I'm off to a bit of a rocky start. I signed up for on-demand and the software is telling me I need to wait for the presenter to arrive. I emailed the director to see if I'm missing a step.


----------



## nafta2

I have been reading these forums for a while now, thank you for all the great advice.  Here is my question:

For those who took the EET SE review course, was it necessary to purchase a SERM or any other review books, and if so, which ones? 

The course seems very comprehensive, and I want to gear up for the exam properly, but don't want to spend money on the review course and then waste it on needless additional references which can sometimes slow you down the day of the exam or are never even opened during studying because you have no time.


----------



## MB13

nafta2 said:


> I have been reading these forums for a while now, thank you for all the great advice.  Here is my question:
> 
> For those who took the EET SE review course, was it necessary to purchase a SERM or any other review books, and if so, which ones?
> 
> The course seems very comprehensive, and I want to gear up for the exam properly, but don't want to spend money on the review course and then waste it on needless additional references which can sometimes slow you down the day of the exam or are never even opened during studying because you have no time.


I found the EET review course notes very comprehensive and I didn't need any other review books (the course also doesn't require you to buy any books).  I already had the SERM, but I only used it for the concrete design aid charts.  If you have another source for these, then I don't think you need the SERM at all.  

I did grab a copy of both of the published practice exams (NCEES and Schuster) and found these very useful.


----------



## User1

MB13 said:


> I found the EET review course notes very comprehensive and I didn't need any other review books (the course also doesn't require you to buy any books).  I already had the SERM, but I only used it for the concrete design aid charts.  If you have another source for these, then I don't think you need the SERM at all.
> 
> I did grab a copy of both of the published practice exams (NCEES and Schuster) and fo﻿und these very useful.


do you remember the requirements for the homework problems? like, did you have a limited amount of time to get them back to the instructor (before the next sat/sun lecture, before the office hours, etc)? How many hours worth per week were they approx? (Just trying to get a 2hrs vs 12 hours estimate as i plan out my studying for the april exam. thanks a million!


----------



## onemanwolfpack

tj_PE said:


> do you remember the requirements for the homework problems? like, did you have a limited amount of time to get them back to the instructor (before the next sat/sun lecture, before the office hours, etc)? How many hours worth per week were they approx? (Just trying to get a 2hrs vs 12 hours estimate as i plan out my studying for the april exam. thanks a million!


I took EET's review courses last year, and they didn't have any requirements on completing/submitting the homework problems. They had started administering "mini exams", which were 10 question tests on a given topic, typically sent out after they had finished the lectures for that topic. Then they would give you ~1 week to get it done and resubmitted to them. You were only supposed to spend an hour max on them (10 Q's @ 6 min), but they would sometimes take me 1.5-2hrs to finish them.

Unless they've changed their participation requirements, the homework questions were just to be done on your own time and not turned in. I'm not sure exactly how many hours a week I spent on the homeworks. My typical studying time was ~15 hrs/week, split up into watching lectures, doing HW problems, etc. The amount of problems they provide to you were pretty proportional to the exam distribution...only like 4 questions about cold form, and up to ~40 questions or so for steel &amp; concrete. 

Hope that helps you some.


----------



## User1

onemanwolfpack said:


> I took EET's review courses last year, and they didn't have any requirements on completing/submitting the homework problems. They had started administering "mini exams", which were 10 question tests on a given topic, typically sent out after they had finished the lectures for that topic. Then they would give you ~1 week to get it done and resubmitted to them. You were only supposed to spend an hour max on them (10 Q's @ 6 min), but they would sometimes take me 1.5-2hrs to finish them.
> 
> Unless they've changed their participation requirements, the homework questions were just to be done on your own time and not turned in. I'm not sure exactly how many hours a week I spent on the homeworks. My typical studying time was ~15 hrs/week, split up into watching lectures, doing HW problems, etc. The amount of problems they provide to you were pretty proportional to the exam distribution...only like 4 questions about cold form, and up to ~40 questions or so for steel &amp; concrete. ﻿﻿
> 
> Hope that helps you some.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


it does! thank you! Just trying to have a grasp of what to expect. i work a flex work schedule of (4) 10 hour days, and am hoping I can do the 2 hour tuesday or thursday lectures/office hours in addition to my homework problems on my fridays off. sounds like it's probably doable!


----------



## User1

onemanwolfpack said:


> I took EET's review courses last year, and they didn't have any requirements on completing/submitting the homework problems. They had started administering "mini exams", which were 10 question tests on a given topic, typically sent out after they had finished the lectures for that topic. Then they would give you ~1 week to get it done and resubmitted to them. You were only supposed to spend an hour max on them (10 Q's @ 6 min), but they would sometimes take me 1.5-2hrs to finish them.
> 
> Unless they've changed their participation requirements, the homework questions were just to be done on your own time and not turned in. I'm not sure exactly how many hours a week I spent on the homeworks. My typical studying time was ~15 hrs/week, split up into watching lectures, doing HW problems, etc. The amount of problems they provide to you were pretty proportional to the exam distribution...only like 4 questions about cold form, and up to ~40 questions or so for steel &amp; concrete. ﻿﻿
> 
> Hope that helps you some.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


also, is there a lunch break? or legit 8 hours straight of lecturing??


----------



## onemanwolfpack

tj_PE said:


> also, is there a lunch break? or legit 8 hours straight of lecturing??


I did the on demand option, so would never do an 8 hour stretch of lectures, good luck with that! They did take an hour lunch break at some point during those times though. 



tj_PE said:


> it does! thank you! Just trying to have a grasp of what to expect. i work a flex work schedule of (4) 10 hour days, and am hoping I can do the 2 hour tuesday or thursday lectures/office hours in addition to my homework problems on my fridays off. sounds like it's probably doable!


Sounds reasonable. I never attended their live office hours, so I can't tell you what to expect there. Sometimes they wouldn't finish their lectures on the weekends, and it would bleed over into their office hour times, so you may run into some of that.


----------



## User1

onemanwolfpack said:


> I did the on demand option, so would never do an 8 hour stretch of lectures, good luck with that! They did take an hour lunch break at some point during those times though.
> 
> Sounds reasonable. I never attended their live office hours, so I can't tell you what to expect there. Sometimes they wouldn't finish their lectures on the weekends, and it would bleed over into their office hour times, so you may run into some of that.


thank you for your feedback! I have another question (LOL) 

how many binders did you end up getting for each day?

also @StructHOPEful tagging you to find this thread easily


----------



## onemanwolfpack

tj_PE said:


> thank you for your feedback! I have another question (LOL)
> 
> how many binders did you end up getting for each day?
> 
> also @StructHOPEful tagging you to find this thread easily


Ask away, that's what the forum is for! They gave out one 3" binder for each module (vert &amp; lat), packed pretty full. I took out all of the afternoon related material and moved it into a separate binder, and added my own additional things, so I had a morning and an afternoon binder. Their binder is kinda like what the CERM was for the morning portion of the PE.


----------



## Hindianapolis

onemanwolfpack said:


> Ask away, that's what the forum is for! They gave out one 3" binder for each module (vert &amp; lat), packed pretty full. I took out all of the afternoon related material and moved it into a separate binder, and added my own additional things, so I had a morning and an afternoon binder. Their binder is kinda like what the CERM was for the morning portion of the PE.


@onemanwolfpack

Is there any way to just buy the binders?


----------



## onemanwolfpack

Hindianapolis said:


> @onemanwolfpack
> 
> Is there any way to just buy the binders?


Buy the course! But probably not....you could always contact them and ask, but I've got a strong feeling they wouldn't just sell that separately.


----------



## Hindianapolis

I agree its highly unlikely that they would, but there is no harm in trying.

I am contacting them right now.


----------



## User1

I just registered for vertical for april eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hindianapolis

tj_PE said:


> I just registered for vertical for april eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I will follow suit soon.

are you buckled up?


----------



## onemanwolfpack

Hindianapolis said:


> I agree its highly unlikely that they would, but there is no harm in trying.
> 
> I am contacting them right now.


What did they tell ya? Looks like you're signing up for the class, so I assume they weren't willing to sell just the binder haha


----------



## User1

Hindianapolis said:


> I will follow suit soon.
> 
> are you buckled up?


ugh i'm already anxious about it alllllll

there's these files on there that say "SE prerequisite" I wonder if we are gonna have to watch these videos before the lecture on that content area ON OUR OWN TIME LIKE WAT.


----------



## leggo PE

I expect to live vicariously through EET's SE review through you, @tj_PE. Then I'll know what to expect when I do it, whenever that is.


----------



## Hindianapolis

onemanwolfpack said:


> What did they tell ya? Looks like you're signing up for the class, so I assume they weren't willing to sell just the binder haha


They told me they don’t sell it without registering....

i am not registering for that course ever...actually i will think seriously when i get the confirmations of my failures lol


----------



## Hindianapolis

tj_PE said:


> ugh i'm already anxious about it alllllll
> 
> there's these files on there that say "SE prerequisite" I wonder if we are gonna have to watch these videos before the lecture on that content area ON OUR OWN TIME LIKE WAT.


@tj_PE what are these prerequisites?

how much do you want to make me a copy of your binders? Lol 

ill pay for this on a Time and Materials basis...


----------



## Dean Agnostic

tj_PE said:


> I just registered for vertical for april eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


@tj_PE means _business_ y'all!


----------



## User1

Hindianapolis said:


> @tj_PE what are these prerequisites?
> 
> how much do you want to make me a copy of your binders? Lol
> 
> ill pay for this on a Time and Materials basis...


you're gonna pass and not need this!!


----------



## User1

Anyone else taking Vertical EET This cycle? Course starts SUNDAY!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Anyone else taking Vertical EET This cycle? Course starts SUNDAY!


Ohhhhh boy! Half of me kind of wishes I was taking the class with you. But you'll long be licensed by the time I get to that exam...


----------



## iwri

It sure would be nice to know the results of the last test before the newest study courses are set to begin. I haven't even began to think about starting to prepare for the April exam.


----------



## User1

iwri said:


> It sure would be nice to know the results of the last test before the newest study courses are set to begin. I haven't even began to think about starting to prepare for the April exam.


luckily most of the courses have ON DEMAND options so you can catch up over the holiday or when they're doing the bridge review if you're buildings, etc.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Ohhhhh boy! Half of me kind of wishes I was taking the class with you. But you'll long be licensed by the time I get to that exam...


hopefully!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> hopefully!


No hopin' about it! I have faith in you!


----------



## rickaccused

So here is my experience with EETs. I signed up for the class a month late. It was grueling to try and catch up being so far behind. The binder is great information. But honestly, there is a lot more to the class than just the binder material. It's packed to the brim with stuff, but the instruction offered by Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati is awesome. Very informative and very helpful if you've got questions.

That being said, I relied VERY heavily on the binder material during the exam itself and it helped in areas that i struggled with my first time taking the exam. I only utilized the course for the lateral portion as I managed to pass the vertical forces under my own studying.  

I recommend taking the class wholeheartedly. It's a bit expensive, but in my opinion is was well worth the expense.


----------



## PurPete

I took the EET SE lateral course and was able to pass the building lateral exam on my first attempt this past October. For reference, I've never done any substantial seismic design so I felt that the hill was too steep to climb without a little bit of help. The course is very thorough and well worth the money if you can commit to the time required to watch the courses, do the provided "homework" problems, topic specific "mini exams" and a full length simulation exam at the end of the course.


----------



## wyoungPE

I took the EET-USA lateral class for the October 2018 and passed on my first try. I do not do seismic design regularly or wood/masonry. This class is completely comprehensive and gives you all the resources you need to pass the exam. There are plenty of practice problems for each material and general analysis portions. All i did to study was watch the on demand lectures, do the practice problems and quizzes, and take their practice exam. This class gave me a really good understanding of different components of the code and materials I did not have before. I would highly recommend taking EET. It is well worth the money considering how many hours you will study to pass the exam.


----------



## User1

I just had my first EET vertical lecture on sunday and I agree it goes into intricacies on the code application stuff that I hadn't fully looked into in detail during practices. I look forward to learning a lot and growing as an engineer, and hopefully passing vertical first try in april!


----------



## TX_SE

I highly recommend the EET SE course to anyone who is considering taking the SE Exam. I have previously taken courses with NCSEA and PPI, but neither even came close to how helpful the EET class was. The instructors are very responsive, encouraging and are willing to go the extra mile to help the students. I had failed the gravity portion of the exam 3 times prior to taking EET - each failure by receiving one "unacceptable" in the afternoon. The class fully prepared me for the exam and I was so pleased to see "acceptable" on both portions of the exam. Thanks again to Dr. Zayati and Dr. Ibrahim!


----------



## ZEZO4

I already passed the SE Lateral last October Exam, EET helped my out to pass the exam, Dr. Ahmed and Dr. Foued are very good, they make the subjects very understandable, they have many examples, mini exams and a comprehensive exam, I highly recommend them.


----------



## NateM

I failed the lateral buildings twice, so I tried to figure out the best course option to take before my third try. I took EET for the Lateral buildings because these forums made it sound like the definite option if you want to guarantee passing. I passed in October thanks to the class, so I would like to add to the positive reviews. If you want to pass, take EET. Watch all the lectures; do all the homework; organize the materials they give you for optimal usage during the test; pass.


----------



## User1

NateM said:


> I failed the lateral buildings twice, so I tried to figure out the best course option to take before my third try. I took EET for the Lateral buildings because these forums made it sound like the definite option if you want to guarantee passing. I passed in October thanks to the class, so I would like to add to the positive reviews. If you want to pass, take EET. Watch all the lectures; do all the homework; organize the materials they give you for optimal usage during the test; pass.﻿﻿﻿


did you break out your notes into smaller binders? I'm currently considering this.


----------



## NateM

tj_PE said:


> did you break out your notes into smaller binders? I'm currently considering this.


I made a smaller quick reference binder (1") that I used for 80% of the test. In that one I put the "cheat sheets", additional pdfs they provide, screenshots of helpful lecture slides, a few particularly applicable examples, and most of the concrete/steel narrative notes (the non-slide portions).

I left most things in the big binder with extreme tabbing, but wanted to avoid flopping it open whenever possible. I mostly used it for examples on the afternoon and harder morning problems (after I'd solved the ones I could do with the quick ref binder).


----------



## LACO48

Highly recommend EET. Took the SE Vertical course for the Fall of 2018, and just passed the October 2018 exam. I took the SE exam in 2014, both the Vertical and Lateral without any refresher course and didn't do well. I don't think I would have passed without taking the course. I'm still debating whether to take the Lateral in April or October of this year. But I'll definitely be signing up for the course again. The course has already started for the April exam so I need to make a decision soon. The course is rigorous with plenty of practice problems. I believe if you put in the time and take advantage of everything the course has to offer you'll be at a level required to have a shot at passing. The 2 instructors who teach the SE courses are very knowledgeable were always available for questions. Hope I'll have the same success with the Lateral! Have heard mixed opinions on the Lateral being easier/harder than Vertical.


----------



## User1

LACO84 said:


> Highly recommend EET. Took the SE Vertical course for the Fall of 2018, and just passed the October 2018 exam. I took the SE exam in 2014, both the Vertical and Lateral without any refresher course and didn't do well. I don't think I would have passed without taking the course. I'm still debating whether to take the Lateral in April or October of this year. But I'll definitely be signing up for the course again. The course has already started for the April exam so I need to make a decision soon. The course is rigorous with plenty of practice problems. I believe if you put in the time and take advantage of everything the course has to offer you'll be at a level required to have a shot at passing. The 2 instructors who teach the SE courses are very knowledgeable were always available for questions. Hope I'll have the same success with the Lateral! Have heard mixed opinions on the Lateral being easier/harder than Vertical.﻿﻿﻿﻿


i think a lot depends on how much seismic design you do in practice, making the lateral easier or not.


----------



## PMuelSE

To everyone aspiring to pass the SE Lateral (and I would certainly assume vertical, although I did not take this portion of the course) I recommend to take the EET prep course.  I went into the test this October feeling aptly prepared - after having taken both parts this past April and feeling overwhelmed on both days.  The course requires a dogged determination to keep pace and ensure you're spending enough time with each topic, but that's what you have to expect if you're trying to pass this test. The information provided is very solidly written, well organized, and easy to follow and reference.  The two instructors - Ahmed and Foued - are great at what they do and passionate in helping each individual student grasp the material with their out of class availability.  I have recommended this course to everyone that's asked about it since.  People that have come to me at work and browsed my study materials were so impressed that they've considered taking the course even without the express intent of sitting for the exam!  Can't speak highly enough about it.  If you want to pass, take this class!


----------



## User1

I'm officially registered for vertical april 2019  :12:


----------



## cal91

Me too! Vertical and Lateral  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## TheBigGuy

Wow, what a great class!  Now I've got the same feeling waiting to get my practice test back as I did 6 months ago from NCEES


----------



## User1

ugh I didn't keep up the way I wanted to and haven't even done the practice exam yet     failllllllllll. great class though, I agree!


----------



## cal91

Still have a week to study!


----------



## User1

cal91 said:


> Still have a week to study!


yep. just made my countdown schedule of topics!!


----------



## Nathan55

tj_PE said:


> ugh I didn't keep up the way I wanted to and haven't even done the practice exam yet     failllllllllll. great class though, I agree!


No worries, I haven't either. But the final week will be fun. It reminds me of that scene in Star Wars: A new hope, where they are explaining the plan to destroy the death star. And with similar odds. My hope is that in the afternoon, when I open that problem pamphlet and stare in panic at whatever madness NCEES has concocted...I'll suddenly feel calmed by a voice over my shoulder.

"Is that you, Dr. Ibrahim?" I'll say.   

"Yes," he'll reply. "May the (understanding of lateral) force (design) be with you."

At which point I'll rock the test and burn all my codes right outside the facility upon completion, to show my unshakable confidence.


----------



## User1

Nathan55 said:


> No worries, I haven't either. But the final week will be fun. It reminds me of that scene in Star Wars: A new hope, where they are explaining the plan to destroy the death star. And with similar odds. My hope is that in the afternoon, when I open that problem pamphlet and stare in panic at whatever madness NCEES has concocted...I'll suddenly feel calmed by a voice over my shoulder.
> 
> "Is that you, Dr. Ibrahim?" I'll say.
> 
> "Yes," he'll reply. "May the (understanding of lateral) force (design) be with you."
> 
> At which point I'll rock the test and burn all my codes right outside the facility upon completion, to show my unshakable confidence.


I hope you're testing in Seattle.


----------



## Nathan55

tj_PE said:


> I hope you're testing in Seattle.


Unfortunately no. But the good thing is that as it turns out, the tears I've collected from my previous attempts make a rather exquisite accelerant; so the pyrotechnics should be visible in both Seattle and Seneca, SC (NCEES HQ) despite the distances involved.


----------



## User1

Nathan55 said:


> Unfortunately no. But the good thing is that as it turns out, the tears I've collected from my previous attempts make a rather exquisite accelerant; so the pyrotechnics should be visible in both Seattle and Seneca, SC (NCEES HQ) despite the distances involved.﻿


cool, cause I remembered I'm not taking lateral so I wouldn't be there anyway. I'll be sure to stand outside from approx 3p EST through 5p PST waiting for the show.


----------



## Nathan55

tj_PE said:


> cool, cause I remembered I'm not taking lateral so I wouldn't be there anyway. I'll be sure to stand outside from approx 3p EST through 5p PST waiting for the show.


That's good to split them up. Lateral is where the true fun begins. EET is a legit class; the instructors have taught excellent material. Around 50% of people will pass vertical on the first try, which is approaching the pass rate of some of the more difficult PE exams. After that walking, into the lateral exam reminds me of when Batman meets Bane the first time in _The Dark Knight Rises_. Batman is confident, but things go badly very quickly.

*I enter the testing site, feeling good*

Test Proctors: Ah. The Vertical Exam has cost you your strength. Victory has defeated you. 

*I turn in test*

NCEES Graders: You engineer like a younger man. Nothing held back. Admirable...but...mistaken. *marks essay problem 'improvement required'*

*One Essay problem shows I don't know what I'm doing, but I valiantly fight to get enough points*

NCEES Graders: Theatricality and deception...powerful agents to the uninitiated PE graders. But we are initiated, aren't we? *marks essay problem 'unacceptable'*

*I receive the email from NCEES on results. Did I pass?*

NCEES Graders: Ah yes.....I was wondering which would break first. Your spirit...or your body! *marks results unacceptable for licensure*

*I send _another _check to register for the test again*

NCEES: Your precious test registration fee! Gratefully accepted! We will need it.


----------



## onemanwolfpack

Nathan55 said:


> "Yes," he'll reply. "May the (understanding of lateral) force (design) be with you."






Nathan55 said:


> NCEES Graders: Ah yes.....I was wondering which would break first. Your spirit...or your body! *marks results unacceptable for licensure*


Can we get some Marvel quotes next?


----------



## Nathan55

onemanwolfpack said:


> Can we get some Marvel quotes next?


*Initial confidence as I walk in, I've taken this test before, right? I have experience*

NCEES: Well, if you consider failure experience.

*I ask NCEES chatbots if there is a way to find out what I did wrong in the essay problems*

NCEES chatbot: No you cannot. But...I know what it's like to lose. To feel so desperately that you're right...yet...to fail nonetheless. It turns the legs to jelly. Dread it...run from it....your unacceptable results arrives all the same.


----------



## Nathan55

Some of you may have spent this past weekend studying furiously. I did not. 

The good news is I programmed a simulation which provided me with all 14 million six hundred and five possible outcomes for this saturday. 

The bad news is I only passed in one of those scenarios.

We're in the endgame now.


----------



## cal91

Nathan55 said:


> Some of you may have spent this past weekend studying furiously. I did not.
> 
> The good news is I programmed a simulation which provided me with all 14 million six hundred and five possible outcomes for this saturday.
> 
> The bad news is I only passed in one of those scenarios.
> 
> We're in the endgame now.


Nathan... There was no other way.... (Cal turns to ashes...)


----------



## onemanwolfpack

cal91 said:


> Nathan55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have spent this past weekend studying furiously. I did not.
> 
> The good news is I programmed a simulation which provided me with all 14 million six hundred and five possible outcomes for this saturday.
> 
> The bad news is I only passed in one of those scenarios.
> 
> We're in the endgame now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan... There was no other way.... (Cal turns to ashes...)
Click to expand...

I can't wait for Endgame so we can get some quotes that are a little more optimistic (hopefully).


----------



## Nathan55

onemanwolfpack said:


> I can't wait for Endgame so we can get some quotes that are a little more optimistic (hopefully).


I'm with you there. When the test is over I can focus on cool new movies. Oh and, based on the new trailer from this morning...

*turns in test to proctors*

NCEES graders: You could not live with your own failure. And where did that bring you? Back...to me.


----------



## Weaveman

Came here for advice on EET for SE exam...but got so much more


----------



## User1

Weaveman said:


> Came here for advice on EET for SE exam...but go so much more


TLDR: do it


----------



## Engi-nerd

Took bridge vertical for the first time in April 2018.  Studied a ton and failed.  Decided if I didn't change the way I prepared, the result would be the same.  So I took the EET vertical class and passed vertical in October 2018.  Then took the EET lateral class and passed lateral on the first attempt in April 2019.  Everyone knows that there is a crazy amount of material covered on this test.  EET does a good job of focusing you on the stuff that is going to be on the test.  With the binder that you receive for the class, they have taken all of that reference material and given you the stuff that you are most likely to need, especially in the AM.  I'm not saying that the binder totally replaces all of the codes (you mostly still need things like AISC and NDS tables and charts), but having so much of the information in one place minimizes the amount of shuffling around you need to do during the exam.  I struggled to finish the exam in the allotted time, so every minute is important.  A few minutes saved by not having to dig books out could mean having time to finish another question or two, which could be the difference between pass and fail.  They also provide some great reference material and guidance for the PM bridge questions.

I'm quite certain that I wouldn't have passed the SE without the EET class.  It's not that I wasn't capable of doing it on my own, but at this stage in life (with work and 3 kids, etc.) there were just not enough hours in the day to spend the amount of time it would've taken.  Don't get me wrong, between the lectures, homework, and mini-exams, completing the class is a lot of work.  And its not cheap.  But in my opinion, the class focuses you on the important stuff and makes the most efficient use of your time.  So to me, that made it worth the price.


----------



## SOTnaSR

Hi All,

First post here. I just passed the SE exam and wanted to give a big shoutout to EET. I took both components in the Fall and passed one, retook the course (it's free one time only) and learned a whole lot more this time to pass the second component this April. I feel I can sit here all day to write a good review about this course but it is simply not enough to justify how impactful this course has been not only to help me pass, but made me a better practicing structural engineer. Both instructors have exceptional knowledge in this field and they actually cared every step of the way in helping the students. Take this course and ask questions! There are a lot of materials covered on the exam and self-studying is simply not efficient. The course is built in a way to help you understand the material and the instructors were very responsive in answering questions any time and date of the week. The course is not cheap for a reason, because it offers so much in return. Join the SE club by signing up EET!


----------

